# Hows This For A Blue Monday



## Riaz (24/2/14)

1. forgot both my battery chargers (for SVD and EGO SLB) at home.
2. this is a problem because my SVD is now on 3.5v and the SLB on one bar 

so yeah, having a pretty crap day so far.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> 1. forgot both my battery chargers (for SVD and EGO SLB) at home.



I never travel without ready charged batteries! It's a paranoia thing for me.


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

I really feel for you Riaz. I am paranoid of that type of thing happening and being stuck without charge. It did happen once but i had my trusty Green Smoke as a backup. Not the greatest but it got me through


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

I leave a 2nd charger at work, then I never have to worry


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

i normally carry my chargers with me all the time.

but yesterday was my daughters bday and everything was packed away for space.

so yeah im pretty much flucked till i get home.


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Hang in there, @Riaz. Ration, ration...


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Hang in there, @Riaz. Ration, ration...



ration? whats that? LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Wind down the power as much as possible and limit your number of puffs. 
Dont have a stinkie


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Just think of the pleasure you will have later this evening!


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/14)

Put your juice in the microwave, open the door and quickly inhale. 

Maybe even a toaster element. 

Gooi it macguyver style

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Wind down the power as much as possible and limit your number of puffs.
> Dont have a stinkie



im passed the stage of having stinkies bru

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Ok great. Just checking ---)


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> im passed the stage of having stinkies bru



Good to hear you wont be influenced by the dark side.

I had the same happen to me, forgot my charger at home, that very night went out and bought a spare, it now stays in my draw at work and I carry a spare kit with me at all times, not gonna let a dead battery catch me off guard again.

Stay strong and good luck. 

P.S. There is one way you could get out of all of this, fake a tummy bug and go home LOL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (24/2/14)

the SLB can be charged with a fairly common usb cable. Go check with the guys in IT. They normally have boxes of cables lying around. Some HTC phones use the same connector. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> the SLB can be charged with a fairly common usb cable. Go check with the guys in IT. They normally have boxes of cables lying around. Some HTC phones use the same connector.
> Hope this helps.



What type of connector does the SLB use? micro usb? mini usb?


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

Oh that's right - it is called a micro usb I believe - some cameras also work with them for data transfer, so if you don't come right in IT, check at a camera store near you


----------



## CraftyZA (24/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> What type of connector does the SLB use? micro usb? mini usb?


Mini USB if i remember correctly.


----------



## CraftyZA (24/2/14)

I'm thinking the mini.
@Derick can you remember which one it was?





If I remember correct, it used the one on the left


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Micro usb are used with the following devices:

Samsung Galaxy S2, S3, S4
Blackberry devices
HTC Desire and Desire HD and HTC One
Windows Phone 8


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

If it is mini USB ask the IT guys if they have the older 3G cards that use the cable, those cables are mini usb


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

I think we have a cable at home, will ask Melinda to check


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm thinking the mini.
> @Derick can you remember which one it was?
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Melinda checked and yes, it is the Mini USB - one on the left


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

external hard drives use those ..


----------



## drew (24/2/14)

I use the SLB as a passthrough with my garmin charger in the car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/2/14)

Derick said:


> I leave a 2nd charger at work, then I never have to worry


i do the same , and when i buy the luc charger ill have one in the car aswel so ill always be ready to charge em batteries

Reminds me of the first time EksDom started having rolling black outs ran to get car chargers even bought a ups for the sole purpose of charging my phone


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

There is one other option, if you go to kodak they have this photo booth thing you can plug your vape there and then charge it that way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

shot guys

didnt think of that

will check now who has a mini usb cable


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we back in business

slb is charging as we speak

shew, the drive home just got sooo much easier

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we back in business
> 
> slb is charging as we speak
> 
> shew, the drive home just got sooo much easier



Sweet man, glad you are up and running again


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we back in business
> 
> slb is charging as we speak
> 
> shew, the drive home just got sooo much easier


the drive home at 2 pm please send me vacancy list 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

Zegee said:


> the drive home at 2 pm please send me vacancy list
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



i wish bru

i meant for the drive home at 5pm


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> i wish bru
> 
> i meant for the drive home at 5pm


hahaha

it's ok if you only work till 2pm just get me in also .


sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Zegee said:


> hahaha
> 
> it's ok if you only work till 2pm just get me in also .
> 
> ...



I think the more important question is, if he is leaving work at 2pm, what time does his working day start?


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

im a 8-5 working chap, well actually i get to work at around 8.30 (if you have a 3year old daughter who sometimes has her tantrums in the morning, there is NO WAY you getting to work on time)


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Man, these forumites are good at problem solving!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we back in business
> 
> slb is charging as we speak
> 
> shew, the drive home just got sooo much easier


Remember the SLB is passthrough so you can vape while it charges


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

amazingly enough, my battery on the SVD is still on 3.5v, after a full day of vaping 

got the slb fully charged for the lovely traffic going home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> amazingly enough, my battery on the SVD is still on 3.5v, after a full day of vaping
> 
> got the slb fully charged for the lovely traffic going home


A battery that lasts too long could indicate a problem with the juice 
Tasty juice seems to drain batteries quicker.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

